# We Went to Quebec to Learn How to Pronounce Nissan 370ZKI



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *As a dyed-in-the-wool Canadian who pronounces the letter Z as zed — as God intended! — the name of Nissan’s latest cold-weather creation, the 370Zki, makes no sense to me. How am I supposed to pronounce three-seventy zed… kai? Kee? Zee-Kee? I went to snowy Mecaglisse raceway deep in the Quebec wilderness to find out.*
> 
> In the realm of marketing exercises, there are companies who have fun and then there’s Nissan, which decided that what its iconic two-seater convertible sports car really needed wasn’t blistering track times, just tracks. Like the kind you find on an army tank.
> 
> This isn’t actually as ridiculous as it sounds. The 370Z is a summer toy, so why not turn it into a winter toy, too? And, sure, this 'tracks pack' makes it less practical, less comfortable, and louder, but so would any other kind of hardcore track pack, and neither is particularly relevant to public roads.


Read more about We Went to Quebec to Learn How to Pronounce Nissan 370ZKI at AutoGuide.com.


----------

